# <Suche> Buch über Rootserver



## fzrjohnson (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
kennt jemand vielleicht ein gutes Buch über Rootserver? Ich habe im Network bereich/Linux noch nicht so viele Kentnisse, würde diese jedoch gerne erweitern. Das mit Linux ist kein Problem, das mach ich auf meinen alten Rechner. Aber ich suche halt noch ein Buch, indem ausführlich steht, wie ich einen debian Rootserver einrichte (mit FTP , etc.).

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juli 2004)

http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/
http://www.debianhowto.de

;-]


----------



## fzrjohnson (9. Juli 2004)

was kannst du von den Büchern mehr empfehlen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Juli 2004)

Peter H. Ganten: Debian GNU / Linux, ISBN 3540432671
Michael Bramer, John Goerzen, Ossama Othman: Debian GNU / Linux Guide Woody, ISBN 3936759006
Frank Ronneburg: Debian GNU /Linux Anwenderhandbuch (http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/), ISBN 3931253759


----------



## fzrjohnson (10. Juli 2004)

und welches von denen ist am einsteigerfreundlichsten?


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2004)

Schaust Du Dir eigentlich auch mal an, was ich hier empfehle?
Ich gebe ein gutes Online-Buch und eine Webseite mit Anleitungen an und du fragst mich welches Buch davon besser ist. Ich empfehle 3 gute Bücher und du möchtest wissen welches am anfängerfreundlichsten ist. Meinst Du nicht, das alle drei für Anfänger geeignet sind? Schau mal bei Amazon, da gibt es Rezensionen zu den Büchern. Da sind mehrere Meinungen:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3540432671/302-3951874-3297627
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3936759006/302-3951874-3297627


BUCH! LESEN! GUT!
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/

WEBSEITE MIT ANLEITUNGEN - PRAKTISCHE TIPPS:
http://www.debianhowto.de

Ende im Gelände, keine weitere Antwort von mir. Ich fühle mich echt verarscht.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Juli 2004)

Michael D. Bauer (Autor von "Paranoid Penguin") - "Sichere Server mit Linux" - ISBN: 3897211394 

Daniel J. Barrett, Richard E. Silverman, Robert G. Byrnes - "Linux-Sicherheits-Kochbuch" - ISBN: 3897213648 

Das erste kann ich persönlich empfehlen.

Thorsten


----------



## fzrjohnson (11. Juli 2004)

danke für die Info, brauchst dich net verarscht fühlen 
Ich bestell mir mal das hier: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3936759006/302-3951874-3297627 das klingt super!


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2004)

nagut ;-]


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Michael D. Bauer (Autor von "Paranoid Penguin") - "Sichere Server mit Linux" - ISBN: 3897211394
> *


War doch eine gute Empfehlung von mir, oder?   

An den Threadstarter: Bitte mal hier im Webserver / Linux-Forum suchen. Dort habe ich schon ein paar Mal Buchempfehlungen zur Linuxsicherheit gepostet.


----------

